# A question about Imedeen Tablets



## macaddictgirlie (Oct 4, 2007)

I was reading an article by makeup artist Carmindy and she said she takes Imedeen Tablets to make her skin more supple.  They are said to improve your skin's softness, smoothness, elasticity and youthful shine. Has anyone tried this product or heard anything about it?  Does it really work?  Here's a link.

http://www.imedeen.us/CLDR.asp?PG=in_the_news.index

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------

